# Water Problem / Leak With IZZO Vivi Mk. II Coffee Machine



## loruana (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, grateful if any one can advise on this. The machine is about 4 years old and has had light-ish use & regularly descaled etc., but never serviced

Yesterday when the machine was turned on, the pressure gauge moved beyond the 2.5 mark (normally it rests at 1.5). Hot Water from the boiler started leaking out of the bottom of the machine. I turned the machine off an on again, similar thing happened. It then seemed to trip the electric in the house, whenever the machine was left on the electric went off...at which point i thought ok that's not good and left it turned off.

I've attached some images which show where the water was escaping / leaking from...Any ideas what might be causing this and how i can fix it ?

Many thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I THINK thats your anti-vac valve. These are replaced over time as part of a service.

They are only rated to between 1.5 and 2bar, so this could be your problem.

I would get your machine in for a service to have the valve changed and ensure that the pressurestat is functioning correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------

